# Pimping up My Choppers



## SideWinder (Sep 15, 2009)

Recently bought a couple of Raleigh Choppers and I have been having fun, pimping them up.
Enjoy


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome!!
They're like Swiss Army Knife Choppers
The good Victorinox kind, not those crappy Wengers


----------

